# Eclipse: Could not find the main Class



## Bastiiii (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
In der Schule lernen wir Java und haben dazu Eclipse. 
Jetzt wollte ich Eclipse bei mir auch ausprobieren, aber wenn ich es starten will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:






Ich habe Windows 7 Professional 64 bit
Eclipseversion is 3.5.2 64 bit
JRE 6 Update 20
JDK 6 Update 20 
beides installiert.

hoffe mir kann wer helfen 

Gruß Bastiiii


----------



## madboy (16. Mai 2010)

Wie startest du denn Eclipse?


----------



## Nicer (16. Mai 2010)

Er findet vom Equinox Launcher keine Hauptmethode , neuinstallation schon ausprobiert ?


----------



## Bastiiii (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir das Archiv heruntergeladen und entpackt und ich Versuch Eclipse zu starten indem ich die eclipse.exe ausführe...
Also ich musste Eclipse ned installieren...

Ich hab nochmal jdk und jre neu installiert...
Jetzt sagt er, dass er die runtime environment nicht findet...


----------



## Nicer (17. Mai 2010)

Java runterwerfen und die JRE neu draufknallen^^


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Mai 2010)

Bastiiii hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mir das Archiv heruntergeladen und entpackt und ich Versuch Eclipse zu starten indem ich die eclipse.exe ausführe...
> Also ich musste Eclipse ned installieren...
> 
> Ich hab nochmal jdk und jre neu installiert...
> Jetzt sagt er, dass er die runtime environment nicht findet...



Hast du nach dem Neuinstallieren auch die Path-Variable angepasst? 

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal versuchen Eclipse mit dem Startparameter 
	
	
	
	





```
-vm PathZurJRE
```
 zu starten!


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

also mittlerweile bin ich wieder beim ursprünglichen Problem mit dem Could not find the main Class...

wie kann ich denn da so nen Startparameter hinzufügen? ^^
vll. mal ein Beispiel ;P


----------



## Nicer (17. Mai 2010)

na eine verknüfpung / batch datei machen , dann hinschreiben eclipse.exe -vm PathZurJR


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

okayyy

dann kommt das!


----------



## maki (17. Mai 2010)

Hast du eine 32 Bit java installation oder eine 64 Bit?

Zeig mal die Ausgabe von
[c]C:\Programme\Java\bin\java -version[/c]

Nebenbei, die 64 Bit Eclipse Verison ist nicht offiziell für Windows freigegeben, aber 32 Bit tut es für dich auch


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

```
java version 1.6.0_20
Java<TM> SE Runtime Environment <build 1.6.0_20-b02>
Java HotSpot <TM> 64-Bit Server VM <build 16.3-b01, mixed mode>
```

dann kommt das ^^

naja ich hab mir halt gedacht, ich nehm lieber 64 bit ^^
und ich hatte das alles schon mal drauf, da ging es auch ohne zu meckern...
aber musste halt mal Windows neu installieren und seitdem geht nix mehr...


----------



## maki (17. Mai 2010)

Ok, sieht nach der 64 Bit JVM aus...

Schlimmstenfalls holst du dir 32 Bit Java + 32 Bit Eclipse, das sollte auf jedenfall laufen.

Die zu verwednende JVM kannst du übrigens auch in der eclipse.ini angeben.


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut.

Laut Systemsteuerung hab ich JRE 32 und 64 bit drauf.
und JDK 64 bit

stimmt auch soweit...

ich lad mir jetzt nochmal die Eclipse version 32 bit runter und schau mal...


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

also jetzt wirds komisch...

Ich hab Eclipse runtergeladen und entpackt.
So lange ich es im Downloadordner lasse startet es.
Sobald ich es verschiebe (auf eine andere Partition) startet es nicht mehr...

wenn ich es zurückschiebe gehts wieder...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2010)

Bastiiii hat gesagt.:


> Laut Systemsteuerung hab ich JRE 32 und 64 bit drauf.
> und JDK 64 bit


Und welche davon liegt im Path? Du kannst Eclipse auch explizit mit einer bestimmten VM starten (in diesem Fall die bessere Variante). Dazu editierst du die eclipse.ini und fügst am Anfang diese beiden Zeilen ein:

```
-vm
/Pfad/zu/deiner/64bit/vm
```
Hab gerade nicht im Kopf ob du den Pfad zu JRE Home angeben musst, oder das javaw executable (ich vermute letzteres), also versuch einfach beide Varianten.


----------



## Bastiiii (17. Mai 2010)

Ach es will nicht...
oder ich mache etwas falsch ^^

ich lasse es jetzt erst mal im Downloadordner, weil da läufts ja...


----------

